# Storage Door Leaking



## kwmjd (Feb 28, 2008)

With the winter thaw, I have noticed that my storage doors have a slight leak. I have seen a solution to this problem somewhere on outbackers.com but I can't find it. The leak is coming from the gutter and running down the side of the trailer and hitting the top of the storage door. I was also wondering how I can easily remove the black streaks off the side of the trailer. Any help is greatly appreciated, Thanks again, Keith


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Storage doors need a weep hole...simply drill and small bit will fix this problem. Here is a picture of how mine looks.










If you don't have them...install 4 aftermarket gutter extensions. Any RV store will have these for about $8.










Black Streaks...we all have them...we all hate them.









Here is a link to a product on Amazon that should help.
http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Black-Streak...r/dp/B000BB84XI


----------



## kwmjd (Feb 28, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Storage doors need a weep hole...simply drill and small bit will fix this problem. Here is a picture of how mine looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Oregon_Camper. It looks like I already have the weep holes. I'll try the gutter extensions. Great pictures, they really help alot. Keith


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm adding a drip cap over the storage doors on our TT. http://www.rvshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21_57 . James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> I'm adding a drip cap over the storage doors on our TT. http://www.rvshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21_57 . James


Good idea. 
I have not had an issue with the storage doors leaking....yet. Ill have to keep an eye on things, but ill drill the holes to be safe..


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use the gutter extensions and also have these little gutters over the storage doors.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

OK something else to do now. I saw that also have to get the frig fixed for the recall. I am going to try and get it done tomorrow at the beach. They are dealer listed on the domestic website as well.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

camping479 said:


> I use the gutter extensions and also have these little gutters over the storage doors.


Where did you get those gutters from? They are better looking than the ones that I've seen. Did they come to lenth or did you have to custom bend them. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> I use the gutter extensions and also have these little gutters over the storage doors.


Where did you get those gutters from? They are better looking than the ones that I've seen. Did they come to lenth or did you have to custom bend them. James
[/quote]

Agree...those match the Outback perfectly!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I use the gutter extensions and also have these little gutters over the storage doors.


Where did you get those gutters from? They are better looking than the ones that I've seen. Did they come to lenth or did you have to custom bend them. James
[/quote]

Agree...those match the Outback perfectly!








[/quote]
Agree - Agree! where were they?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Camping world has them, they are rubber and can be cut to any length. Mine are screwed on and caulked with silicone so they don't come loose. Here's the link;gutters

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What I did was apply a bead of caulk to the top of the hinge. Water wicks in to where the rivets are and past the seal. Seal the top of the hinge on the outside and the leak stops.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> What I did was apply a bead of caulk to the top of the hinge. Water wicks in to where the rivets are and past the seal. Seal the top of the hinge on the outside and the leak stops.


top of the hinge? meaning the hinge on the top of the door? im not following ya...


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> What I did was apply a bead of caulk to the top of the hinge. Water wicks in to where the rivets are and past the seal. Seal the top of the hinge on the outside and the leak stops.


Agree, that is what I did and stopped all water leaks...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

fl_diesel said:


> What I did was apply a bead of caulk to the top of the hinge. Water wicks in to where the rivets are and past the seal. Seal the top of the hinge on the outside and the leak stops.


Agree, that is what I did and stopped all water leaks...
[/quote]
Can you explain? Picture? Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The picture below shows the hinge before it was caulked. I am still looking for one after I caulked the hinge. This stopped 99.5% of the leaking problem.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OK !! That makes perfect sense. I was looking at the hinge in the picture in an earlier post. there was a piano hinge on that one. i actually forgot what kind of hinges are on my 32BHDS.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

camping479 said:


> I use the gutter extensions and also have these little gutters over the storage doors.


Those look nice !!


----------

